# PCD Timeline



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

I am ordering my X7 this week - October 10, 2019

Here are a few logistics questions...Any help from members of this forum (including pointing me in the direction of established PCD threads) would be greatly appreciated

I searched this Forum as best I could, however, I still have the following questions:

When, relative to the date I place my order, should I expect to be assigned my PCD Date?

How am I notified of my PCD date?

How flexible will BMW be with my PCD Date (i.e. if a Wednesday is assigned and I need it to be a Friday, will they allow me to switch dates? Can I delay the PCD for my built X7 by several weeks?)

Does Thanksgiving and Holidays impact my Fall PCD (i.e. is this process suspended for weeks/months in November/December)?

Does PCD allow me to take delivery of my X7 sooner than if it was delivered to my dealer (Virginia)?

Thanks!!


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I will answer what I can...



Guards Red Car said:


> I am ordering my X7 this week - October 10, 2019
> 
> Here are a few logistics questions...Any help from members of this forum (including pointing me in the direction of established PCD threads) would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


You should be offered a date a week or two after placing your order and being assigned a production number. I have done two so far and both times I think I was offered dates before my car even entered production.



Guards Red Car said:


> How am I notified of my PCD date?


Your SA at the dealer will notify you.



Guards Red Car said:


> How flexible will BMW be with my PCD Date (i.e. if a Wednesday is assigned and I need it to be a Friday, will they allow me to switch dates? Can I delay the PCD for my built X7 by several weeks?)


They are flexible and will work with you to find the best date. Of course, they are limited by space and the number of vehicles available. When I took delivery of my 340ix they held the car for almost six weeks due to my limited time windows. Longest six weeks of my life.

Both times I did deliveries the staff at the PC went above and beyond to accommodate me. The first time was so I could combine the delivery with a driving course, and the second time to ensure I had M340 for the driving portion of the delivery.



Guards Red Car said:


> Does Thanksgiving and Holidays impact my Fall PCD (i.e. is this process suspended for weeks/months in November/December)?


I suspect they take the weekend off, but it is not going to add weeks/months. I seem to recall someone at my last deliver say they were doing deliveries on Dec 26th...



Guards Red Car said:


> Does PCD allow me to take delivery of my X7 sooner than if it was delivered to my dealer (Virginia)?


No. You will generally be able to get the vehicle faster if you take delivery at the dealer. Doing a PCD will add two to three weeks to the delivery process, but it is well worth the delay. Particularly since you will get to tour the factory where your car was built.

Hope that helped.


----------

